# Can someone tell me how to find new customers when starting a new business ???



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

So the thread started with:
Can someone tell me how to find new customers when starting a new business ??? 

Then went to: 

I market to gays. Some of their web-sites will let you advertise for free

then to :

Lesbians rule.... but generally they hate men because of previous relationships and smell like Ben Gay

So if you want to find Gay customers, you walk around sniffing for Ben Gay. I think that I will hang up ads next to the Ben Gay in the supermarket.


----------



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

dougchips said:


> I sell to anyone who can get the money together for their project. I market toward people who want/need my services and people who are likely to have the resources to afford the project. If I can place an ad for free then I will without hesitation.
> 
> In reference to gays talking, I have worked for hundreds of them and have never noticed a difference. Italian's talk a lot, my daughter talks a lot and my wife talks a lot. I think we can safely say that excessive talk does not mean that someone is gay.
> 
> In reference to Paul B, he types a lot, so much that I have never read one of his post. So without knowing him or understanding where he comes from, I am not sure if I would bite my tongue.


How do you market to gays for free?


----------



## SDContractor (Jan 28, 2007)

*finding new customers*

hello, 

Unfortunately I was a Home depot employee for several years, then I worked for a GC now I am on my own, you would not believe the amount of contacts I made while working at Home Depot, I have also found quite a few while just walking around Home Depot chating with old fellow workers.....I guess my point is just hang around your local lumber yard/hardware store.



Brett


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

dougchips said:


> So if you want to find Gay customers, you walk around sniffing for Ben Gay. I think that I will hang up ads next to the Ben Gay in the supermarket.


:laughing: there ya go.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I roofed in high scool and immediatly right after. So I had a box of fliers made for gutter cleaning that would bring some money and while there I would bring to there attention some needed roof repairs. I would do sub work for roof and siding in between my own jobs till my work was more than enough. I still will do some sub work once in while for guys who still care about quality and reasonable money. But on the jobs I did do I would have the guys working for me put door hangers on houses in the neighborhood. The door hangers would list many other services I WAS WILLING TO VENTURE. Eventually your name is around. My customers call me for everything first. If I could help them great if not they appreciate my advice. I will usually work for entire families cause they trust my work and my word.
Your going to have to hustle pre hard to get out there--then you can get lazyfor a while. Good luck.


----------



## keewhigham (Apr 9, 2007)

I am new here. You have all been mis-informed, mis-led, bamboozzled, and hood-winked.
We do not all smell like Ben Gay and we don't all hate men, only the men who sniff us. LOL Most of us would prefer to do our own painting and think we can paint it better than any guy could any day...better stick with the gay men...they like pretty colors and shiny things.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

keewhigham said:


> I am new here. You have all been mis-informed, mis-led, bamboozzled, and hood-winked.
> We do not all smell like Ben Gay and we don't all hate men, only the men who sniff us. LOL Most of us would prefer to do our own painting and think we can paint it better than any guy could any day...better stick with the gay men...they like pretty colors and shiny things.


yikes:blink: :laughing:


----------

